# Planning To Migrate To Canada



## ananth76 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm in my early 30's and am planning to migrate to Canada. I am married and just got a baby boy last December. Both my wife and I have degrees. I have and I.T degree and my wife and Interior design degree. I am currently working as an online video/film editor for the past 4 years; my wife has been in corporate sales for 3 years. I am aware Canada is in need of I.T people, but I haven't worked in the field for a while. I took the self assessment test for migrating to Canada and we both passed. What are our chances of getting jobs in Canada and where should we apply to get jobs before we get there. Basically I would like to know whether there is a demand for us and will it be worth it to come to Canada. I am currently in Malaysia and want to give my son a better life.


----------

